# Gen 2 Sedan Spoiler with Lights



## LagReFleX93 (Jul 28, 2019)

Fits 16-19 Chevy Cruze Sedan Long LED Style Trunk Spoiler Wing Matte Black - ABS | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Fits 16-19 Chevy Cruze Sedan Long LED Style Trunk Spoiler Wing Matte Black - ABS sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





Has anyone seen or heard of this product? Would you trust it? Iffy on buying it but what a great look!


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

I seen this as well it would look great. Never heard of brand. I would like to see someone who has bought it and installed.


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

I have it on my car and I love it just have to make sure you wire the light in correctly I did mine into my right tail light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

heres some more photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mineddt (Aug 14, 2018)

Possible75 said:


> heres some more photos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good think I'm going to pull the trigger


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

Mineddt said:


> Looks good think I'm going to pull the trigger


It’s me favorite thing about my car I think it’s worth the money I found mine for $90 it’s sold at a couple different websites 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Possible75 (May 22, 2019)

Possible75 said:


> It’s me favorite thing about my car I think it’s worth the money I found mine for $90 it’s sold at a couple different websites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fits 16-19 Chevy Cruze Sedan Long LED Style Trunk Spoiler Matte Black - ABS here’s the US link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

